# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Ghost lại máy tính nhiều lần có bị hư không?!

## nholoiemnoi

cho em hoi ghost lai may tinh nhieu lan thi co bi hu o cung khong[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## ThuyGa

bạn cứ ghost vô tư đi, không ảnh hưởng gì đâu

----------


## thangttmobile

theo mình thì việc thực hiện ghost nhiều lần sẽ phần nào có ảnh hưởng và gây hại cho ổ cứng vì việc thực hiện ghost ghi một lượng dữ liệu lớn lên đĩa cùng thời điểm, các đầu từ và đĩa từ nằm trong ổ cứng sẽ hoạt động mạnh hơn bình thường, do một số nguyên nhân đó dẫn đến hỏng đầu từ hoặc các điểm từ tính trên đĩa...tuy hiên việc ghost ít hại ổ cứng hơn so với việc cài win lại từ đầu, mọi thứ đều có tuổi thọ và độ chịu đựng riêng của nó...bạn chỉ nên ghost khi thật cần thiết, tránh làm cho hdd hoạt ộng nhiều, như thế sẽ phần nào làm tăng tuổi thọ ổ cứng
chúc vui ^_*

----------


## yentatoo

nếu máy bạn dùng ổ cứng vật lý thì chắc chắn rằng sẽ có hại nhưng mức độ nguy hại không đáng là bao. còn nếu dùng ổ cứng ssd thì bạn không phải lo lắng gì, mức độ nguy hại cũng có nhưng gần bằng 0.

----------


## thanhle117

mình nghĩ là không sao vì lúc trước mình thường xuyên ghost lại máy

----------


## nguyengiang123

các bạn có thể chỉ cho mình cách ghost được ko??mình rất muốn ghost máy nhưng ko biết cách và cũng ko biết là tác dụng và tác hại như thế nào?mong các bạn giúp giùm

----------


## okbebu

ghost thì ko vấn đề j đâu bạn.bạn nào muốn tìm hiểu rõ về ghost thì vào google tìm là có đầy mà.họ hướng dẫn chi tiết lắm.

----------


## sondongho83

> cho em hoi ghost lai may tinh nhieu lan thi co bi hu o cung khong[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


ko vấn đề gì nhưng sẽ làm giảm tuổi thọ hdd

----------


## duythangtmv

bạn hailuahn nói giống ý mình á.......hok nên lạm dụng ghost nhiều quá...nên ghost lại khi máy bạn thật sự bị lỗi nghiêm trọng...còn nhỏ nhặt thì bạn hãy nên tự tìm cách xử lý sẽ thik hợp hơn...1 phần giúp bạn bik thêm kiến thức 1 phần nữa bạn sẽ cảm thấy vui hơn khi chính bạn giải quyết dc vấn đề đó....mình ít khi ghost lại lắm...khi gặp bất cứ trục trặt gì thì mình tự tìm cách giải quyết à cho dù nó lâu

----------


## thienan

thật cần thiêt mới ghost máy thôi. con ghost lai khac gì format hdd đâu

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

thật ra cái gì nó cũng có giới hạn và mức độ của nó thôi .chứ ko thể nào là sắt đá vững bền mãi mãi được .đĩa từ trong ổ cứng là một dạng vật lý .bên trong có đầu từ tỳ lên mặt đĩa và quét chạy theo bán kính của đĩa .việc ghost vài lần thì ko sao .nhưng nếu ghost quá nhiều nó sẽ làm các sector trong ổ cứng bị lỗi dần .vì khi ghost tốc độ tời ghost của ổ cứng rất lớn .do vậy đĩa phải quay với tốc độ cao cho nên sẽ làm giảm tuổi thọ của ổ cứng .

----------


## medi

cái gì nó cũng có giới hạn làm nhiều tất nhiên nó die càng nhanh rồi

----------


## nguyentienthuy

> thật cần thiêt mới ghost máy thôi. con ghost lai khac gì format hdd đâu


ghost nó sẽ làm hại ổ hơn là format chứ bạn. vì ghost trước tiên phân vùng sẽ được format rồi sau đó bung ảnh ghost lên phân vùng mà...
mà không biết nếu so sánh việc ghost sử dụng đĩa cd để boot và ghost trực tiếp từ ổ cứng thì cái nào gây hại hdd hơn nhỉ?

----------

